# Lump on Mercedes lip



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I found this lump on Mercedes lip. Will take her tomorrow to have the doctor take a look. Any ideas


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry have no idea. Good luck tomorrow, hope you find it to be just a viral wort.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry have no idea. Good luck tomorrow, hope you find it to be just a viral wort.


ditto to what Walter said.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

my friends dog seems to have something similar and has for a while, I forget what the vet said but must not be concerned, since nothing has been done for it, and it's not worse. They do bring their dog to the vet regularly. I hope it's nothing serious with Elly.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope it is nothing serious. Paws crossed


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I, too, hope it's nothing serious, keep us posted.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo had a similar lump on his eye rim about 6-8 weeks ago. The vet said it was nothing, but probably wouldn't go away on its own. It ended up going away after about 2 weeks. 
I hope Mercedes' is the same!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Orla said:


> Milo had a similar lump on his eye rim about 6-8 weeks ago. The vet said it was nothing, but probably wouldn't go away on its own. It ended up going away after about 2 weeks.
> I hope Mercedes' is the same!


It looks like a pimple without a head. Glad Milos went away.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

elly said:


> It looks like a pimple without a head. Glad Milos went away.


Milo's was like that too. It started off pinkish in colour and kept going darker as it got smaller.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Orla said:


> Milo's was like that too. It started off pinkish in colour and kept going darker as it got smaller.


Right now it is pink and doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Violet had one on her side, the same color of her skin. The vet removed it when they did her dental. He said it was a cyst, and may come back. Hope it's nothing on Mercedes!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Do not worry until you need to!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope it's nothing serious, Cathy. Let us know. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cathy, it might be the sign of an abcessed tooth---ask the vet to check. Kitzi sends kisses!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll say a prayer for Mercedes tonight, I know your concerned I'm hoping it's nothing serious Cathy
Please update tomorrow


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww oh no, sorry I have no idea what it could be Cathy...but hope it's nothing serious and will go away on its own soon. Keep us posted on what the vet thinks!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

We are back and the vet is not sure what caused it. Maybe a bug bite or she bite her lip. He did a needle aspiration and looked at it under a microscope and did not see anything unusual. The treatment for now is antibiotic and a topical, recheck next Monday. If it does not get better with treatment it will be removed during her dental.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad it was nothing serious.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...glad it was nothing serious.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cathy - so glad that it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:yahoo:. So glad it's nothing serious


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

::wub:Thank you all so much for the positive thoughts and prayers:wub:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Wonderful news!!! Glad all is ok and nothing to worry about!

BTW...your fluffs are so beautiful! I just love their pics & their names!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw the update, Cathy. Good news!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's good to hear it's nothing serious.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to read thru and see it's nothing of serious concern! :chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

The lump is gone:chili::chili: thank you again for the good thoughts:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hurray for Mercedes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news, Cathy!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:chili::chili::aktion033::chili::chili: Great news!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It does give you a scare when you find something different on our fluffs, especially a lump. Cathy I'm glad the lump is gone. Mercedes needs a extra treat for all the fuss lol


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad to hear good news! Axel has a bump on his back and I was freaking out about it. The doctor said it's a wart! OMG!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Great news Cathy!


----------

